# Need help with fuel pump.



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

I looked at the DIY for wiring up a new pump in the MKII how to, the picture below was taken from that post. I have a few questions. 

1. Do I have the the picture below labeled correctly? 
2. What pump should I run on a stock 16v with the stock fuel system? 
3. What filter should I use?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

JettMKII said:


> I looked at the DIY for wiring up a new pump in the MKII how to, the picture below was taken from that post. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Do I have the the picture below labeled correctly?
> 2. What pump should I run on a stock 16v with the stock fuel system?
> 3. What filter should I use?


 I don't read the do it yourself posting so I don't knpw what vehicle was being used. But from the color of the lines, black and blue, your markings are correct. But *PLEASE* do not do a butcher job like shown in that picture. How or why someone would do work like that and then post it up for the world to laugh at is beyond me. 

What pump is hard to say as I don't know exactly what you are doing or on what vehicle. But if the 16v is using CIS-e like it came with there, a pump from any CIS system should work, but which or what part number I can't tell you at this point. 

Again there is just to little information, but again one of the filters used in a CIS system is what you will or should be using. Maybe a little more details can get the parts narrowed down.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

The car this will be going on is a 1990 Jetta GLI 16v. Completely stock. I wont do a hack job like in the picture above. 

The problem I had with my car is, I went to remove the pump but ended up having to remove the whole assembly. In the process the black reservoir that the pump sits in stock broke apart. I know I could probably find one in the junk yard but I rather go with a newer better set up. 

Picture for reference of set up on my car before removal.


----------

